# On This Day in History . . .



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2015)

On this day:


1778 French Vice-Admiral Count d’Estaing establishes contact with the Continental Army, which is waiting for his help to retake Rhode Island.

1862 Yankee soldiers capture Confederate spy Marie Isabella “Belle” Boyd
1909 GM buys Cadillac
1921 Adolf Hitler named Fuhrer of Nazi party 
1945 Japs sink USS Indianapolis
1958 NASA was created
1965 101st Airborne arrives in Vietnam
1967 Doors first #1 hit Light My Fire

There's more but those caught my eye.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TimR (Jul 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good ole Morrison. You guys seen the movie? What a trip. "Where's your will to be weird" 

I always find the "this day in history" stuff very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 1967 Doors first #1 hit Light My Fire


This is the only one that matters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2015)

On this day:


*1502 - *Christopher Columbus landed at Guanaja in the Bay Islands off the coast of Honduras during his fourth voyage

*1729 *- The city of Baltimore was founded in Maryland.

*1867* - Texas Governor James Throckmorton was removed from office for being an "impediment to Reconstruction." 

*1898 *- "Scientific America" carried the first magazine automobile ad. The ad was for the Winton Motor Car Company of Cleveland, OH. 

*1916* - In New York Harbor, German saboteurs set off an explosion at a munitions arsenal on Black Tom island. Seven people in Jersey City, NJ, were killed. Damage was caused as far away as the Brooklyn waterfront and Times Square.

*1930* - Uruguay won soccer's first World Cup. They beat Argentina 4-2.

*1942* - The WAVES were created by legislation signed by U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt. The members of the Women's Accepted for Volunteer Emergency Service were a part of the U.S. Navy. 

*1954* - Elvis Presley made his professional debut in Memphis at the Overton Park Shell. It was his first concert to be advertised. 

*1963* - The Beatles recorded "Roll Over Beethoven."

*1974* - The U.S. House of Representatives Judiciary Committee voted to impeach President Nixon for blocking the Watergate investigation and for abuse of power. 

*1998 *- A group of Ohio machine-shop workers (who call themselves the Lucky 13) won the $295.7 million Powerball jackpot. It was the largest-ever American lottery

Reactions: Like 2


----------

